# The Lion Cut



## kitari (Dec 3, 2008)

Im thinking about getting Cpt. Nero the lion cut. With Tobay he seems to continuously develop matting right under his chin and neck line, bellie, and occasionally bum.

So is the Lion Cut an option? Pros and cons to it?

Obligatory pictures!

















and the culprit (yes he IS laying on the laundry basket)









(yes he is attacking the rug)


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Lion cut will stop the matting on his tummy and butt, but not his chin because they leave that hair.
Does he still develop them if you brush him every day? He probably just needs a daily brushing.


----------



## kitari (Dec 3, 2008)

Yes, he is groomed everyday. The chin spot just happened, but everywhere else it pops up over night. Tobay loves to groom Nero there, which is no doubt a contributing factor.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cleo was shaved before I adopted her.




















I think if we have a really hot summer, I may give Gigi a lion cut. Her hair is so incredibly thick. I did have her underside shaved from her chest to her hoohah a few months ago. When I got her back from her temporary new home, she hadn't been brushed for almost a month and she was covered with matts. 

I think lion cuts look cute.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I tried to get Azalia a Lion Cut last year since she gets so hot in the Summer and was having breathing issues. During the grooming session, s tolerated the bath part, but was not having the shaving part so I paid $50 for a nice smelling cat with a dry coat (since the shampoo strips the coat of all the oils). They called me in the middle of the day at work to come and get her. She was freaking out.

Unless you cat is really open to being handled, and the buzzing of the shears, and really does not mind getting wet, I would just cut the hairs in those problem areas every couple of weeks with scissors and call it a day.

I would not sedate my cat to have it groomed. I know some places do, but so much can go wrong. I can't see it as an option unless it's an emergency.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Lion cut is so cool. I will do this to Bryan on Summer.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I adore the lion cut. I think Rochelle will be getting it done soon, as the hot hot summer is approaching, and her coat is so thick. 

Cleo is so adorable! XD


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

My cat samantha gets a lion cut every few months. Her fur matts really bad. So we take her to the groomers for that. She comes back looking silly..but she feels better because the knots are not pulling on her skin.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

My good friend gives her long haired kitty a lion cut every few months- I LOVE it!! It is so adorable.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I believe if the groomer is really good (along with the cat being relatively calm!), they could do the chin area. We recently rescued a cat who probably had never even seen a brush in her life, let alone get one used on her... the groomer cut all the hair off her neck almost clear up to the top of her head, as it was matted that badly.

I know for a fact that some dogs get even their snouts shaved, so maybe with a little adjusting of dexterity on the groomer's part and proper clipper equipment, you could get a cat's face done too.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Gigi was soooo good! I held her so she was standing up and the groomer shaved her.

We're having a heat wave this week, 80-90's, but it's not a Santa Ana, so it's already cool in the house at 7 p.m.


----------

